
Geek pranks: 15 high-tech tricks to haunt your co-workers - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/81465/geek-pranks-15-high-tech-tricks-haunt-your-co-workers
======
brk
Not only are these lame, but this article spans a ton of pages.

This total lightweight ad-whoring content would be more appropriate for a Digg
submission.

